# Red Zebra tankmates help



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

I have acquired some Red Zebras, person I got them from was going to flush them, so I rescued them. Also got a couple of peacocks but separated them as the peacocks look like they were getting picked on, fins frayed.

Anyways I am looking to set up a larger tank to house the zebras and am looking for suggestions on compatible tankmates. I have read online some possible, hoping some experts can provide some input to help me set up some tankmates for them.

- saulosi
- Cobalt blue zebra?
- plecos, think this is ok but let me know what you think
- syno cats
- Damasoni?
- other Mbunas?


Haven't decided if I want to do a all male tank or mix of red male and female zebras, as frankly I can tell sex, other than looking at their fins and the ones with pointed dorsal and anal fin are male, as they all look the same for the most part.

Suggestions apprecided for 2 scenarios:
1. all male tank
2. male and female zebras with ????

appreciate any suggestions


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

My zebras get along great with my demasoni and labs. They will hybridized with the labs tho so shouldn't sell fry. 

My main problem is the demasoni not getting along with each other lol.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

anyone have any scavengers, plecos, syno cats in with red zebras? Will they kill them or leave them alone?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

We have my daughters tigers barbs in the tank at the moment with my zebras. Actually for the past month since my little guy broke her tank and her new one started up. 

Not scavengers etc. but they seem to be largely ignored. No messed up fins or deaths. 

Btw loachman, been 3? 4? Days since I added more demasonis, it's like night and day. So much better. 2 males 12? Females is really working so far.


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

tiger barbs in there and zebras don't attack them? wow, that's surprising.

Want to put some scavengers, synos or plecos in to help keep the tank clean. but don't want any dead fish or them picking on them.

great on the demasonis, I am looking for small ones and want to start with about 20 small ones. know anyone who has 1 inch or so and good prices?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya it's pretty wild. I think the massive difference in shape is what saves them. 

Pmd u info on dems


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

*colbat fry*

if you want some colbat zebras i have really beautiful fry with lots of the orange colour around 1"


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

are they cobalt blue zebras? I already have a tank full of these red by red (really orange) so if I was going to add anything I would probably like it not to be orange. thanks for the offer though. Was thinking of adding some cobalt blue but wouldn't they breed with the red by reds?


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

No there colbats with a nice rusty colour ob the back fin... F4 do they look really nice there shape in body Is different so I don't think they would breed( they didn't for me )


----------



## loachman (Jan 21, 2012)

ok might be interested can you post a pic and pm me pricing?


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

I have 3 or 4 of them


----------

